# Saronit - in welchen Ländern



## Amokee (21. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich level gerade meinen Schutz-Krieger in Tank-Skillung nach oben und bin fleißig dabei, meinen Bergbau-Skill nach oben zu treiben. Allerdings bin ich derzeit offenbar noch nicht in Ländern unterwegs, wo es Saronit-Erz gibt.

NEIN ! Ich möchte von Euch nicht wissen, WO genau ich Saronit finde - Ihr müsst nicht Eure Farmgründe verraten. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, in welchen Ländern Saronit überhaupt vorkommt.

Danke und herzliche Grüße


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. November 2008)

ich habe saronit im levelbereich 76+ gefunden


----------



## migraene (21. November 2008)

habs 2x in zul´drak gefunden(wo es nebenbei gesagt MASSEN an kobalt gibt) bin aber auch erst 74:=(,daher kann ich leider nicht mehr berichten


----------



## santos19 (21. November 2008)

moin


also hier is nen Link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=36912#mined

Du musst nur auf Saronitader gehen und dann findest du genau auf einer karte wo Erze sein können in den jeweiligen Gebieten


----------



## Amokee (21. November 2008)

santos19 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> also hier is nen Link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=36912#mined
> ...



Oh - Danke ! Das hilft mir weiter.


----------



## santos19 (21. November 2008)

Bitte schön!


----------

